# Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!!



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*1 Tag Kutterangeln für nur 17 Euro!!*
Am Samstag, den 22.04.2006 haben wir die MS Karoline gechartert.

Wer an diesem Tag sowieso zum Kutterangeln wollte, ist auf der MS Karoline herzlich willkommen - und das Beste:

*Für Anglerboardmitglieder kostet die Ausfahrt nur 17 Euro/Person!!*

Natürlich stehen nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Plätze zur Verfügung.

*Daher haben wir uns für folgende Vorgehensweise entschlossen:*
Wer mitfahren will, bitte eine Mail mit vollständigem Namen/Adresse an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de

Sollten mehr Anmeldungen eingehen, als Plätze zur Verfügung stehen, wird ausgelost (wie immer bei solchen Sachen natürlich unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges).

Spätestens am Ostermontag erhalten diejenigen, für die es Plätze gab, eine Mail von uns mit einer Nummer drauf. Diese bitte ausdrucken und mitbringen, dazu das *abgezählte* Geld (wir wollen ja alle keinen Stress, auch niocht mit rausgeben und so ))

Ihr braucht nicht vor 7 Uhr zu kommen, denn bevor wir nicht da sind, darf keiner auf den Kutter, es lohnt sich also nicht „Besenstiele anbinden“ zu wollen. Bisher hatten wir nämlich bei keiner Kuttertour Stress wegen der Plätze, das soll auch zukünftig so bleiben. Es geht nicht darum die meisten, den größten oder den Schönsten zu fangen!
Wir möchten einfach einen Tag Angeln auf See mit Kumpels genießen!

Wer sich anmeldet und unentschuldigt nicht kommt, wird zukünftig von allen Preisausschreiben, Tests, Aktionen und Events ausgeschlossen vom Anglerboard und Anglerpraxis(wir mussten da leider schon schlechte Erfahrungen machen).

Es werden Dok und eine ganze Ladung Mods anwesend sein, wir freuen uns alle auf ein gemütliches Kutterangeln mit Euch.

Wer also Zeit und Lust hat:
Anmelden!!

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

